

Please visit Dilbert.com to read this feature. - fredley
http://feed.dilbert.com/dilbert/daily_strip

======
splitbrain
It seems Dilbert.com is killing RSS-Support. Their feed item only show
"Dilbert readers - Please visit Dilbert.com to read this feature. Due to
changes with our feeds, we are now making this RSS feed a link to
Dilbert.com."

Any alternatives for my daily Dilbert fix, short of visiting the website?

~~~
fredley
I made a replacement: [https://github.com/fredley/dilbert-
rss](https://github.com/fredley/dilbert-rss)

